# Seiko World Timer Alarm.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi all

went to the bootsales this morning, came across this world timer for two quid, needed a battery, the 395 that was inside was paggered, i didn't have one, 394 was too thick







, a 371 was installed until i can get the correct one, the spooky bit was that i wasn't sure how to operate it (set the time etc)anyhow, pressing the top right hand button moved the time zone (flashing part of the world map), when i got it to london gmt, the bloody watch was already correct (at 10.10 am







)

anyhow here's a couple of pics.

cal a239-5000




























also got a couple of sekondas (qtz and a manual wind ladies









regards, john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oooo you lucky booger









Im really likeing that!!

Ive developed a thing for early Seiko LCDs and that would fit into my box with the other 2









Well done, you know where I am if you tire of it and fancy a trade or sale


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi jase

would you have room in your box for a couple more?










i've got another digital somewhere, from memory, i think that a computer could be bought that could be plugged into it-christ only knows where it is though







.

if you fancy a trade, pm me









regards, john.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mr Miller you know it will all end in tears









You'll soon have more seiko's than I have Timex's


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think they made that many Seikos Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> and that would fit into my box with the other 2










not your cricket box, I hope, that really would be uncomfortable


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Strewth don't ask Jason to show you his watchbox!!!!!!!!
















It's scary!!!!!!!!
















A new sub-section to your collection Jason if you are after LCD Seikos... Presume they are still affordable at this point??? Well all the more Divers for me then...  

Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Some are some arnt Mike









Naturaly Im buying cheap ones at the moment









I have all the divers I need...









(Did I say that?)


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes even I'm not looking as hard anymore for Seiko Divers... Mind you if a nice deal comes up I'm still going to consider it!!!!!
















I've a few Quartz powered ones that I never wear from one battery change to another... Although a couple have made a free [i don't know how it happens!!!!!!] transfer onto another wrist & into her watchbox...

I'll keep an eye out for Seiko LCD's at economic prices on my travels...

Although If I tell Joli. she'd probably be more successful























Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Mike


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jase














You're progressing to the BIG League







spme of dem lcds are fetching %^$^e loads,







Drugs money tbh











jasonm said:


> Thanks Mike


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Drugs money eh?









Drugs must have gone up since I was a yoof 

Your sort of right, but keep it in perspective, its like all sub classes of watches, there are 1 or 2 super rare pieces in amongst the run of the mill stuff..

Ive spent about 20 quid so far









Its like saying vintage Seiko divers are fetching big big money, might be true of the 6217 and 6159 but 6309s are still relativly affordable.....

Im sure now Ive progressed to the big league Ill still remember my roots


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Well I don't know about them costing drugs money...







:blink:









But Seiko watches can be really addictive
















& at least you won't get busted for having them in your possesion...
















Although quite a few of us would have enough to easily qualify as dealers...   

Mike


----------

